# 12v USB in console?



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

I have it on my beavertail mosquito and i like it so far.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

But i really havnt had it long enough to notice any problems.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Its a lot more useful than the standard ciggy lighter plug. Blue Sea makes a couple. There stuff tends to be of better quality.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks fellas! I'll look into the blue sea stuff. Did you guys install them your selves? I assume the glass in the console can't be that hard to cut?

Lou


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

THX1138 said:


> Thanks fellas! I'll look into the blue sea stuff. Did you guys install them your selves? I assume the glass in the console can't be that hard to cut?
> 
> Lou


Its easy. They usually require a 1.25" diameter hole. You can cut it with a hole saw or a dremel zip bit. You could even use a zip bit in a good drill for something that small. Just tape over everything with blue tape and then cut it. 
Make sure you wire it with an inline fuse holder or back to your fuse panel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have had a Blue Seas double USB port in my boat for over 3 years and love it. No issues.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Ok, maybe a dumb question here, but what would you use a USB port on your boat for?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

yobata said:


> Ok, maybe a dumb question here, but what would you use a USB port on your boat for?


Keeping your phone charged, its what I use mine for.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@Smackdaddy53 do you use the USB port for anything else other than a cellphone? Why did you get a 2 port?


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

THX1138 said:


> Thanks fellas! I'll look into the blue sea stuff. Did you guys install them your selves? I assume the glass in the console can't be that hard to cut?
> 
> Lou


The hole may be 1.25 however it has flats to keep it from soinning. I have the blue seas...far right plug you can see where i cut in the flats













I love it way more useful. Only thing I don't like is it does have a constant green light. However I'm putting in a battery switch so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

yobata said:


> @Smackdaddy53 do you use the USB port for anything else other than a cellphone? Why did you get a 2 port?


It was the same size as the single port so I figured what the heck.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I want it to charge phones whilst out and about. The Mrs. asked about it and it didn't seem like that big a deal so here we are ;-)

Lou


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I looked into it. I just use a rechargable battery pack.

Check out radiosack they are going out of business and everything is 70% off. That's where I got the one in the link.
https://www.amazon.com/iFrogz-Golite-Portable-Charger-Flashlight/dp/B00NCVREDK


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a portable battery and it works pretty well. These USB chargers are only $20 and seem easy enough to install. It's mostly for the wife, the happier I can keep her on the boat, the more time on the water I get to spend ;-)

Lou


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a standard 12v plug and carry a plug in USB car adapter to charge phones and stuff. Seems to me that the standard 12v outlet would be more useful than a dedicated USB for charging or powering other items, like Handheld VHF's, spot lights, etc.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

I have one of the Blue Sea dual ports and I really like it. Use it to recharge my phone, my bluetooth speaker and I have a handheld rechargeable spot light that uses a usb cord to charge. 

http://www.browning.com/products/flashlights/spotlights/high-noon-rechargeable-spotlight.html


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

jfboothe said:


> I have one of the Blue Sea dual ports and I really like it. Use it to recharge my phone, my bluetooth speaker and I have a handheld rechargeable spot light that uses a usb cord to charge.
> 
> http://www.browning.com/products/flashlights/spotlights/high-noon-rechargeable-spotlight.html


I like that spotlight. You can pull a charge off of it if you need to.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I installed the one that has the 12V cigarette lighter and 2 USB ports in it. The USB ports are the same size as the lighter so it looks like 2 lighters. I charge my phones and blue tooth speaker on it and use the lighter for my spotlight


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

My new handheld vhf uses a USB charger so on my dual plug I normally keep my vhf and cell both plugged in while running. As more and more electrical items switch to USB plugs I think it's something we will all have to have in the future.


----------

